# What do you use to treat suspected Coccidia?



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have read Corid and I have read it isn't recommended anymore because of increased resistance to it built up by many coccidia strains. All three of mine have came down with Diarrhea and my tractor supply is out of corid and said it would be a couple of weeks before they would get more. Should I just go to the vet? I have been giving them electrolyte in their water.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Most Tractor Supply's have Sulmet. That's better anyway.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Does the Sulmet have the goat dosing on the package? I have been giving them gatoroade, well powerade in their water, pepto, and They have all been wormed and it should have been long enough ago that this shouldn't be from worming, the good news (I guess from reading other threads) is, it isn't watery diarrhea, it is paste like. Thicker than pudding, but thinner than play doh.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sulmet is 1cc per 5lbs day 1 and 1cc per 10lbs days 2-5


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

The FDA discourages the use of corrid for goats because it has been linked to cancer on people and because it has a four month withdrawal time for the meat and milk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baycox is my first choice...but it does have to be ordered...I order a few bottles the beginning each each kidding season to be sure i have some on hand 

horseprerace.com


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also like Baycox. I use Di-Methox as well though.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I called our local tractor supply and they only have oblets. I am about to leave to drive and go pick those up. I swear we have the worst tractor supply in the known universe. No one in there knows anything about anything and they act like it is the end of the world if you ask for their help and give you major attitude. Hopefully though, I can figure out on my own where the sulmet is and get it and get home. May ask you guys more dosage questions then, because if it is only oblets I will have to go by grams I guess instead of cc's.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got a suspected case of coccidiosis, too. I guess I didn't continue my preventative as long as was needed with this doeling. Anyway, am using Di-Methox 40% treatment regimen.

My usual go-to for scours is Scour Guard, but this case did not respond as well in 48 hrs., so time for rediagnosis and different med. I've used Sulmet before, but not the oblets. I think the Di-Methox might be a bit stronger, but not sure.

I know what you mean about the attitudes at Tractor Supply. Some of the employees at mine act "put out" if you ask them to do something. I also don't think they carry enough good products at competitive prices. I don't know about you guys' stores, but my TSC isn't cheap!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Baphomet said:


> The FDA discourages the use of corrid for goats because it has been linked to cancer on people and because it has a four month withdrawal time for the meat and milk.


 Yikes! FOUR months?!! Not that I really want the answer to this, but why is that? We used Corid for our goats not long ago, and I heard 24 hour slaughter withdrawal!!


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

No 24 hours will not do it. Ponazuril (corrid) is bad for humans so it should not be used in food animals. And that's why the wdi is so long. The product is only approved for use in horses.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry!! You are absolutely correct. I was mixing up corid with marquis. You can definitely use corid and you are correct, 24 hours is all you need.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

well it is done. I dosed all three of them, hurt myself in the process but hopefully they will all live. I will half the dose and continue for 4 more days right?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Baphomet said:


> Sorry!! You are absolutely correct. I was mixing up corid with marquis. You can definitely use corid and you are correct, 24 hours is all you need.


Good, I was wondering about that. Our vet told us, and I didn't like the idea of him being that wrong. Relieving to know, though.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

our tractor supply is more expensive, on most things, than our locally owned and ran feed store. As far as feed, western clothes, and horse tack goes the locally owned feed store is much better stocked. On medicines though the local feed store just doesnt have much stock or choice. Leaving tractor supply as the only real retail option. I Really dont care for our tractor supply at all. The one in another town a little farther away from me is so much better in both stock and attitude.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> I have read Corid and I have read it isn't recommended anymore because of increased resistance to it built up by many coccidia strains. All three of mine have came down with Diarrhea and my tractor supply is out of corid and said it would be a couple of weeks before they would get more. Should I just go to the vet? I have been giving them electrolyte in their water.


Corid also ties up thiamin and can cause polio. I have not had good luck with it, but I've only had one case of coccidiosis and that was in a doe.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I am going to have to go get sulmet too. My doelings that are 3 1/2 months old just got loose stools. Not bad but not solid. They have been on green grass though so it's hard to tell what it is. But this is the age they get cocci right? I haven't wormed them yet either, they got what Mom's got when I wormed them. What should I worm them with and how much? Any thing else they should be getting when medicine is given? Nubianfan, I hope your doeling is ok. I have not had to deal with this before. Scary what could go wrong.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think my doeling is made of steel poor tiny little fighter. She is so much smaller than my bucklings and has just never seemed to thrive since I brought her home. But lordy she is tough. Through the worst of this cocci outbreak she would greet me at the gate bahing her friendly bah. the two boys acted hangdog depressed and my cream colored buckling wouldn't even get up til today. Today they all seem better, this is their third day on sulmet. Daffodil the doeling acts pretty much normal, the black buckling is getting his spunk back and the cream buckling my daughter calls Creampuff is finally up on his feet grazing/browsing. I don't think we are out of the woods yet, but I am beginning to smell the flowers in the meadow.


----------

